# Eve's pregnancy !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

Most of you know i took in Eve and she was pregnant... Well we all have become attached to her and im anticipating her labor really soon. Her Xray showed 3 puppies :chili::chili::chili:i tried scanning and posting it wont let me says too large . Well i think their is a 4th but dr says 3 :thumbsup:. Her tempertature dropped last night it was 99.5 this morning about an hour ago was 98.7:w00t::w00t: shes acting different alot of panting heart seems beating really fast she seems to be shaky really weird is this what im suppose to be expecting her due date is tomorrow so im wondering is today or tonight will be her time Oh and man do i fell her puppies constantly:wub::wub: she lays next to me or on my lamp and they move i feel them what an experience:wub:. I wanted to keep you all updated. I have everything i need from gloves to KY, pads , iodine , betadine, kids scissors, gauze pads , towels and blankets, heating pad , vanilla ice cream , nutrical, pedialyte, dental floss, and the reason next to each item what i would use them for when the time comes.... have emergency vet number !! Is their any last minute advice any of you can give me i will do my best to keep you all updated today. Hugs and smooches to allll:wub::wub:


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

How exciting good luck!!!


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Good luck Ursula. I hope Eve will have an easy labor and delivery and three healthy puppies! So glad you didn't have to deal with Irene during this time.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I have been thinking about Eve and wondering when she might start having those babies! You are going to be great. This is so exciting!! Please keep us posted!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Good luck to you and Eve. Guess it won't be long now. Sending prayers.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

i wish you all the best! Do you have a number of an experienced breeder that you can call if you have the 'IS THIS NORMAL?' questions?


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I was thinking about you and Eve this morning. What an exciting time for you! Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Love and prayers are heading your way, mom and grand mom to be!!
Xoxoxoxoxox


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

It is so exciting. When she starts scratching the floor, it is time to take her to the breeding den. Very best wishes for an easy delivery.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Very exciting! wishing you and the mom all the best.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Keep her in a quiet place. It sounds like she's ready. The best advice I can give you is to have a breeder's number on hand to call "in case".


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

We have puppies :chili::chili::chili::chili: Eve was a champ she started delivering about 15 minutes after i started the thread she had 2 girls one boy the 2 girls where first boy was last and smallest of them all sorry i dont have pictures my camera is geting repaired i have one on the way.. she delivered all three in 1 1/2 hrs now they are resting. I forgot to purchase a scale so i dont know their weight we will be at the vets on monday sooner if anything seems wrong but everyhting is ok form what i see shes doing a great job herself i only helped with the placentas :thumbsup::thumbsup:
How releaved i am all went well no trip to vet and i kept calm for her she was handling it better than me :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:Great experience dont say i want to do it again . Romeo & Juliet are so good very curious i have her locked up in my room they keep sniffin my door and pawing at it but i dont want to stress her so iw ont let them in the room at all... Now that that is over time to care for mommy and her babies and get a little rest that was a little tiring mentally not physically :blush::blush: I love you guys so much thank you so much for all your support. I am waiting for the camera so in a few hours will be posting pictures for everyone smoochesssssssssssssss......................................................


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

YAY!!!!!! Here we go!!!!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Congratulations, Ursula---we are all so proud of you.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm so glad all went well! Can't wait to see pictures of the babies! YAY FOR EVE!!!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:smheat: What a relief. Congratulations! Get some rest, Ursula.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Well what a pleasant surprise! Just saw the thread and started to read it and BAM...they're here! So glad everything went smoothly and quickly. Congrats!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

:chili:Ahhh puppies!! Congrats!!:chili:


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Wonderful!!!! Congrats to all!!!! GREAT JOB!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Was thinking we didn't even have time for our usual puppy pool guess of sexes of pups and time of delivery. :huh::HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Barb and the boys (Oct 26, 2007)

Great job, I prayed all would go well. I could tell how organized you were, and had your "just in case" lined up.

Give Mom a hug, and please get some rest.

Can't wait for pictures!


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Ursula -- such wonderful news. So glad all went well and that she was able to free-whelp and didn't neet a C section. So happy that Mom and puppies are doing well.

Great job and Congratulations. You were awesome.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:chili::chili::chili:YIPEEE! Congratulations. :celebrate - firewor:drinkup:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Congratulations!! I'm so glad all went well.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Congratulations Ursula! I am impressed how well prepared you were ... and, you did such a great job.:tender:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

So glad it went ok!!!!!!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That was fast, happy to hear it all went well.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

That WAS fast! What a relief that it's over and everyone is doing well.:sweatdrop:
Ursula, you did a wonderful thing helping little Eve.:wub:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

YAY! PUPPIES!! Congratulations on being such an awesome midwife. I cannot wait to see these pictures!!!!


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

:thumbsup:THANK YOU EVERYONE :wub: OK HERE IS AN UPDATE I HAVE THE SMALLEST PUPPY THE BOY HE IS NOT LATCHING ON AT ALL HES THE SMALLEST I CALLED THE VET HE IS ALSO MAKING LITTLE NOISES VET SAID GIVE HIM PUPPY MILK I DID LETS SEE HOW THAT WORKS. EVE IS DOING GREAT SHES EATING AND USING THE BATHROOM :chili: I TOOK PICTURES WITH MY PHONE SINCE MY FRIEND AND CAMERA DIDNT GET A CHANCE YESTERDAY TO COME BY AND I DIDNT WANT TO BOTHER THE SMALLEST PUPPY HE STAYS UNDER MOMMY THE OTHER TWO ARE ALL OVER THE PLACE BUT I PRAY ALL IS OK WITH THE SMALLEST PUPPY HES GOING TOMORROW TO SEE THE VET... ENJOY THE PICTURES :thumbsup:

YOU CAN SEE MOMMY AND ALL THREE IN THE LAST PICTURE THATS THE SMALLEST PUPPY NEXT TO MOMMY"S FACE ......


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Ursula, they are PRECIOUS!!! So tiny! Prayers that the wee little boy will learn to latch on. The vet may have you tube feed him if he doesn't start nursing. I'm so glad Eve is doing well!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats! Precious babes!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

They're so cute. Hoping the little one will catch on and latch on. Let us know what the vet says. You must all be pooped.


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

They are beautiful. Is the little male about half the size of the other 2? Is there an emg. vet clinic you can perhaps take him to? I'm hoping some experienced breeders will help out here but I'm concerned for him.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:tender::tender::tender::tender::tender::tender::tender::tender::tender::tender::tender::tender::tender::tender::tenderI'm speechless.)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks for the pictures and your care of the precious little ones. Have you checked out the upper part of the boy's mouth to make certain that he doesn't have a clef palate?

If he's just too small to latch on, then feeding them by hand with a syringe is the only alternative until he is bigger and stronger.

Sending lots of prayers your way.


----------



## munchkn8835 (May 23, 2010)

Oh, our new nieces and nephew are adorable!! Praying things continue to go well!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Just precious! Praying all goes well for little man. The girls look nice and chubby!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

Angels....all 3 are just angels, Ursula!:wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Oh, Ursula, they are such precious looking little angels. They are simply adorable. :wub::wub::wub: 

I hope your little boy is okay. I will say some prayers for him. I know you are doing your best to take care of him. I'm glad you will be able to see the vet tomorrow.


----------

